# Doe's secret code of honor -- A Must read for all with goats



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Doe's Secret Code of Honor 
The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is
ultimately the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before
its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):


1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all
involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and
desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.


2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out.
Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean
the time is getting close.

3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you,
kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use
an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine
while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then
begin pushing!

5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of
someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're
getting close.

6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least
three more days.

7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are
mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing
your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and
nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things
to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to
avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear
that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for
another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems
fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful
wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when
to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has
been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is
what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action!
The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a
good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching
for a flashlight that works!

10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time
someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love
you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly
special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a
beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next
generation of those who wait.
Author Unknown


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Beth! I was just about to post this as a thread! LOL Great minds think alike....

Yes, this is a must have! I absolutely love this.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOl Kathryn....is it great minds think alike or is it goat minds think alike. LOL
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

:ROFL:
I think it is both.......


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL that could be
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds about right to me!! Going up to do a check on Binky before I head to bed....it would only be 145 for her but who knows, she may have me going til the second DD!! Thanks for posting this....IT IS SOOO TRUE! LOL. :lol:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree Liz!!!!

Thanks Ladies for posting this!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I do believe all of my does abide by these rules set forth by the herd queens united. Haha Sorry, yes kidding kaos is coming!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, that is great! I got a great laugh out of it. It is SOOOOOO true!


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

LOL!!!!! That is so true! I only had one doe kid last year But she was kidded on 153 and 3 days after our cousins and family left. They were all so excited for the babies to come, but Daisy had to hold on a little longer!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

:ROFL: 
You got me laughing SO hard!!!!! They are EXACTLY like that! 

My first time I was getting up at 2:00 am to check on my does- in below freezing weather and I had to wake my parents to tell them I was going out. (it was the Rule.) ALL three does kidded in the middle of the day. This year I am doing baby monitors.

I checked on Nancy every hour for five days. She wouldn't eat one morning and acted sick and lifeless with dull eyes. I screamed, She has ketosis! I almost fainted right before Nancy's eyes. I ran to the house- told mom to get Dad on the phone we need to go to town, I have nothing for ketosis, I had just learned about it. I ran back up to the barn. Nancy joyfully greets me with a "where have you been" look, and her water sack is out. This year I am prepared and I am not going to freak out.

Nanny (yes she was my first, she is now at a different loving home) was very preggy. Very tough girl she was, my dad had basically rescued her from a herd of at least 90 head, she was a dairy goat with absouloutly no care. Well, on day 144 she acted suspiciously. I said to mom, she may kid today, but it will be at least another couple hours. I'll go have my lunch. I come back in no more than 30 minutes, there are two 12 pound kids lying in the DIRT instead of the fluffy hay that covers 89% of their living quarters, and they are practically dry and learning to stand. And Nanny said, "fooled you."

Cindy didn't look preggy at ALL. I said "She didn't get bred." She kidded two days later.

Goats, gotta love em. With goats, no book can prepare you for their "code."


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL So true  Gotta love goats


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My does would NEVER do that to me! :roll: O.k. so I lied.That is hillarious!( but yet so true.)


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

every year my does pull something. My first year in goats i wasn;t even sure if my doe was bred. She had been exposed to a buck. I had my 4h leader over asking her if harmony was bred. Lois "i don;t know maybe" the next day i cam home from school and there was a baby.
A couple years later i slept in the barn for a week waiting for lark to kid. I finally got fed up with it after a a week and went to a friends house to watch a movie. I came home around midnight to find lark stringing goo all over the place. So much for sleeping in the barn. Another year i was at the neighbors pulling a stuck kid. I came home around five in the morning only to find that my doe who was twelve days late had kidded.
I can only imagine what this year is going to bring.
beth


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I know what you mean I bought a bred doe last year and the next morning I had anotherr goat.The guy said she was only about 3 months but she was full term.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I think im going to post this in my kidding pen so that my girls know that I know their secrets!!!! THANK THE LORD FOR NANNY CAMS!

CJ


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

My doe did follow this code of honor...I was supposed to go to church and then to work last Sunday...I was ready for church and my husband told me to go check on the doe and this was about 10 minutes before we left for church...I walked out and she had 2 feet sticking out....I missed church and work that day but it was worth the wait for sure and torture that I went through for the kid!!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

oh yes sara, i have had one of those too! I went to look at a buck last spring and ended up coming home with two doesa yearling who was bred but wasn't due until sometimes after the fourth of july and a six year old who hadn;t been bred that year. 
Well We were moving on the 20th of June, JuJu was acting like she was in heatah well silly goat got everyone loaded up in the trailer and got going. About two hours down the road we stopped at a gas staion to fuel up and get something to drink. The trailer pulls up, i jumped on the side to check everyone. JuJu has a bubble! i get in there and shove my way to her and i find feet. Had to pull two big boys. Oh my no towels. We ended up drying kids off with a couple of sweatshirts and a blanket. For the next ten hours i had two screaming kids riding on the floorboard of my car. And remember that doe who wasn't bred? ell she kidded in early august i came home from work to find two kids.
beth


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It was agitating but exciting.It was scary because I didn't know if she was done or not.That morning she was fine and and had no udder.An hour and a half later I came home she had the cutest little doeling.That was in July.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I just bumped this for everyone kidding soon and haven’t read it yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe code of honor, can drive us nuts. But love the story, very accurate.


----------



## Carmen in NC (Nov 16, 2019)

LOL I had read this the other day and laughed.. well well.. yesterday, I knew Winter's ligaments were very soft in the morning feeding, but I got involved with puppies that are getting ready to go home starting next weekend, even tho i carried the baby monitor in my pocket all the time.. i kept visiting the goat pen about every hour, well nothing happen I did noticed she was laying down a bit more than usual .. well about 6 I feed my dogs everyday, i was done with that and had come into the house to get the flashlight and go get the dinner hay for the goats when we heard a screaming goat i ran in and yep she was laying down in the pen pushing.. and the running started, son run in the mud room and grab the kidding bag, husband run and get me a gallon of warm water..LOL the baby's head was out but only one hoof.. ok, Carmen think for a second.. I poured alcohol on my hands and with two fingers i went and felt around and there it is the second hoof, slowly while she pushed i grabed it and brought it forward, OMG next push baby was out and moving... and the rest is a happy mom , happy goat owner and happy life..LOL


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Carmen in NC (Nov 16, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Congratulations!


thank you it was a new experience..LOL


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay. Congratulations. But where are the pictures


----------

